# Info par produktiem >  gopro kamera

## babuls

Vai iespējams šai kamerai dabūt lietošanas pamācību latviešu vai krievu valodā ? Var ari video...

----------


## Delfins

Ieej ar chrome un nospied "Tulkot LV"

http://www.iceplanter.com/GoPro-Instruc ... ctions.htm

----------

